# IPad: sécurité des données sur iCloud



## elkydat (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, lorsque j'active "Documents et données" dans les réglages iCloud de mon iPad, quelles sont les données qui sont envoyées sur le cloud? Pour les docs, je comprends que ce sont les fichiers d'iwork mais pour les données? Il y a beaucoup d'applications qui utilisent iCloud comme service pour synchroniser les idevices, pour que cela marche, "documents et données" doivent être actives. Apple contrôle-t-il l'utilisation des données par les apps tierces? Comment puis savoir si cette app n'envoie pas des données se trouvant dans une autre app?


----------



## elkydat (18 Avril 2012)

J'ai trouvé une solution... M-secure ... Très content.


----------



## Manic (19 Avril 2012)

Une application sous iOS n'a accès qu'à ses propres documents/données ainsi que les données de certains services disponible dans l'ensemble du système (photos et contacts). Une app ne pourrait pas aller piocher dans une application tierce.


----------

